# Chugging port wine



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

So I'm sitting around tonight and CarpeManana, a good friend of mine, offers me some of the fine port he brought. I am sipping it but rather quickly and get a lecture on how I'm doing it wrong (not from him but someone else). So next time, I'm bringing my bottle and going to hold it by the neck and have some with my cigar. One chug of port, one puff on cigar, rinse and repeat. Hehe, gonna love it.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

LMAO... sounds like something I'd do.. if I could afford port... or if I liked port... (no idea, never tried the stuff).. but I like your attitude! tell em to :fu off!


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

I buy tons of vintage port and start off sipping but sometimes end up chugging and have gone through more than one bottle this way! I say who gives a fork! Try drinking a port from the 1920's out of a paper bag if you really want to see people get upset!
:al :al :al


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> LMAO... sounds like something I'd do.. if I could afford port... or if I liked port... (no idea, never tried the stuff).. but I like your attitude! tell em to :fu off!


check here and then think again about affording port... as for chugging it... well...

As far as I'm aware, you guys don't get Vimto or Ribena (heathens), or blue WKD, but a Crazy Vimto is blue WKD and port... Navydoc... if you have some cheap port and can find some blue WKD (blue citus vodka based alcopop) it tastes just like alcoholic vimto. Bargain.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> check here and then think again about affording port... as for chugging it... well...
> 
> As far as I'm aware, you guys don't get Vimto or Ribena (heathens), or blue WKD, but a Crazy Vimto is blue WKD and port... Navydoc... if you have some cheap port and can find some blue WKD (blue citus vodka based alcopop) it tastes just like alcoholic vimto. Bargain.


hey lumpy, thanks for the website! But uh... how do they do age verification?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Port is meant for your enjoyment, and if that means chugging it in a back alley with a soiled Santa suit, then so be it!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Illuminatus.... I never said you had to buy it from that website... just to let you know port isn't always $$$ and just like cheap wines, not all cheap ports are rank. I'm sure that you being in college has some way to source liqour...


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Illuminatus.... I never said you had to buy it from that website... just to let you know port isn't always $$$ and just like cheap wines, not all cheap ports are rank. *I'm sure that you being in college has some way to source liqour...*


Hahaha.. I have NO IDEA what you're talking about... this campus does not in ANY way condone underage drinking! just in case big brother is watching...


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Hahaha.. I have NO IDEA what you're talking about... this campus does not in ANY way condone underage drinking! just in case big brother is watching...


 Of course not. In the same way that UK drinking establishments do not condone serving drunk people.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Of course not. In the same way that UK drinking establishments do not condone serving drunk people.


Right.. I'd like to make it to the UK some time...


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

:r watch out... we might happily serve drunk people (as long as you are SMASHED) but a pint of beer will set you back about $5-$6.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> :r watch out... we might happily serve drunk people (as long as you are SMASHED) but a pint of beer will set you back about $5-$6.


I didn't say I was coming for the drinking though it was implied... I just want to hit the UK and see what it's like "across the pond" as they say... plus, all the brits I've ever known were cool ass people... there's no smilie for flipping you the deuce... I don't know if that's what you really call it... but I used to work with a Brit, we'd throw it at each other all the time... ya know, 2 fingers extended in the air, palm facing you... like the middle finger, but not quite as offensive...


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Like the middle finger but not as offensive? What are you on about? The 'two fingered salute' is a '[email protected] YOU'... it's origins lie with the (feared) British Longbowmen, as a salute of 'Oi! Frenchie! [email protected] YOU, I STILL GOT ME BOW FINGERS!' It's just as offensive, just less understood in this modern day and age.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Like the middle finger but not as offensive? What are you on about? The 'two fingered salute' is a '[email protected] YOU'... it's origins lie with the (feared) British Longbowmen, as a salute of 'Oi! Frenchie! [email protected] YOU, I STILL GOT ME BOW FINGERS!' It's just as offensive, just less understood in this modern day and age.


Hmm.. I was under the impression that the deuce was not as offensive as the middle finger.. basically, 1 finger if you're really pissed, 2 fingers if you're only mildly annoyed... Whatever... *flips ya the deuce*! :r :bx :r


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

To qoute an old Reading Football player:


> Reading is just that kinda place... if you want to say bollocks, say bollocks, if you want to say **** you, give 'em two fingers.


Yeah, it gets used sarcastically, but you know...


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> To qoute an old Reading Football player:
> 
> Yeah, it gets used sarcastically, but you know...


hm... well, I'll be more careful with the deuce then... until I get drunk... then fists will fly! :bx :gn :r


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Well, the only draw back you'll lose the appeal of the drink which is the taste. Just like anything else you rush. But you can find a $6 bottle, so wouldn't be too much of a waste.

Do what you must, and sometimes annoying the shit of another person is what you must do.



Ken


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Don't worry, I'm only doing it to get his goat. Also, it's a Fonseca Bin 27, so it's not like it's a horrible waste of a great port, eh?


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Anybody try Grandfather's tawny port? It is good stuff. Definitely conducive to quick sipping, although I don't know about the swigging.


----------

